# What to do with Castleburn??



## loosefeet (Oct 2, 2014)

I am thinking of getting rid of my Castleburn week.  It's been a good trader on and off, but do not really need, and don't want to keep an RCI account open just for it (have RCI through WM, which is enough).  I'm not sure it can be sold.  Any ideas??


----------



## Eds (Nov 6, 2014)

*Same here*

Have had good exchanges, 19 TPU with RCI, but also interested in giving away my unit. Hope somebody has an answer.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 6, 2014)

How to give your timeshare away on TUG:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132509

An effective Ad will be very specific about the low-cost TRADING value of your week - with lots of details.


----------

